# GC 444 Filter



## tikevin83 (Apr 7, 2019)

tikevin83 submitted a new resource:

GC 444 Filter - For use with GBI-HF, recreates original 444 image quality from double scaled 422 GameCube output



> See this pastebin for more information on this filter's purpose:
> 
> Obtaining Pixel-Exact GBI-HF output
> https://pastebin.com/WJfFYdgH



Read more about this resource...


----------

